# Shannon Brown Beaten Up By Bouncers at Cleveland Bar



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

> *Cavs Player Beaten Up By Bouncers at Cleveland Bar*​
> Shannon Brown, a guard for the Cleveland Cavaliers and the Cavs' first round draft pick in 2006, was involved in a night club beating over the weekend in downtown Cleveland. It wasn't an angry bar patron that went off on him, but rather, a bouncer at Club Liquid.
> 
> The issue was apparently Brown's hat, which was not up to par with the dress code. Several of Brown's teammates, including Larry Hughes, are reported to have witnessed the event, which saw Brown being kneed in the neck outside the club Saturday evening. According to police reports obtained by 19 Action News, bouncers also threatened Brown with a taser.
> ...


If Shannon's hat wasn't up to par (but the rest of him was), why not ask him to remove the hat or go home? Getting a knee to the neck and threatening to taser a guy over a hat is ridiculous. Then again, I don't club anymore these days and stories like this make me realize I'm not missing anything. Plus what's with cops and tasers these days? I'm reading scores of articles of people dying from tasers or cops tasering old women or tasering people several times under a minute. This taser craze is ridiculous.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I am sure they did just not start beating him because he had a hat on, they probably asked him to remove it or told him he can't come in with it. After that I am sure he caused a bit of a stink....I use to see stuff like that all the time. Most bouncers don't go off on someone for no reason at all. He may not have deserved a beat down, but I am sure he deserved to leave.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I have never seen a bouncer attack a club goer before. Thats really messed up


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

billfindlay10 said:


> I am sure they did just not start beating him because he had a hat on, they probably asked him to remove it or told him he can't come in with it. After that I am sure he caused a bit of a stink....I use to see stuff like that all the time. Most bouncers don't go off on someone for no reason at all. He may not have deserved a beat down, but I am sure he deserved to leave.


Along with Zydrunas, Shannon Brown is probably the most soft-spoken, reserved guy on the team. Perhaps he did cause a situation and got what he deserved. But that seems to go against his natural personality by a mile. In any case, Brown is reportedly angry over this incident and I wouldn't be shocked if he seeks justice (since he himself feels something bad went down).


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)




----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

why is he as a night club putting himself in a position to get beatin up anyways when the season is so close to starting? why is he wearing a hat trying to look gangster at a club when everyone knows clubs don't like gang clothes or hats in their clubs? he deserved to get his arr handed to him. he too weak to fight back too? LOL what a punk.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Resume said:


> why is he as a night club putting himself in a position to get beatin up anyways when the season is so close to starting? why is he wearing a hat trying to look gangster at a club when everyone knows clubs don't like gang clothes or hats in their clubs? he deserved to get his arr handed to him. he too weak to fight back too? LOL what a punk.


Brown was just hanging out with a few of his fellow players one night. From what I've heard, the club has let some Cavs' players break the "no hat" rule in the past. And Brown being a Cavs player, probably had no idea why his hat was a problem. So your statement about Shannon "deserving to have his *** handed to him" seems absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*EXCLUSIVE: Cleveland Cavalier Beaten Outside Local Club*



> *EXCLUSIVE: Cleveland Cavalier Beaten Outside Local Club*
> 
> Cleveland, OH - Cleveland Cavaliers guard Shannon Brown was beaten up outside of West 6th street's 'Liquid' bar Saturday evening. Brown is claiming assault - but so are the bar bouncers.
> 
> ...


Just as I thought, Shannon Brown is filing charges. If the investigation concludes that Shannon was unjustly assaulted, I hope those responsible pay.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Resume said:


> why is he as a night club putting himself in a position to get beatin up anyways when the season is so close to starting? why is he wearing a hat trying to look gangster at a club when everyone knows clubs don't like gang clothes or hats in their clubs? he deserved to get his arr handed to him. he too weak to fight back too? LOL what a punk.


Even that troll was pretty mediocre.


----------



## Block (Apr 22, 2007)

owned imo


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Shannons dad is a police officer and he has in fact sought his advice on this situation. It appears that he may be pressing charges against the bouncer. 

I truly don't understand why anyone would think that Shannon shouldn't be able to go out with a few other Cavaliers players.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

wow I thought you guys in Cleveland were a little less sissy then this!!! Brown deserved to get his *** whooped on. First of all, he is NOT anyone special. So if the bouncer says take your hat off... take the effin hat off. second, if he wants to dress like a gangster, act like a gangster, then why the eff is he snitching to the cops and suing the bouncers?!

What a punk.

LBJ is the ONLY reason anyone on your team gets ANY love from ANYONE. Without Bron, your team is a joke.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

there's no way the bouncers attacked him because he was wearing a hat. there had to be more to it than that. they probably told him to take the hat off(and may not have been very nice about it) and then he probably got mad and argued with them and a fight broke out from there. i doubt these charges amount to much especially if both sides are trying to press charges.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 31, 2006)

Resume said:


> why is he as a night club putting himself in a position to get beatin up anyways when the season is so close to starting? why is he wearing a hat trying to look gangster at a club when everyone knows clubs don't like gang clothes or hats in their clubs? he deserved to get his arr handed to him. he too weak to fight back too? LOL what a punk.



I must have missed the part of the article that mention anything abt gang clothes, and looking gangster, i wonder what your response you would given had it been Adam Morrison or lets say Dirk.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

BenDavis503 said:


> wow I thought you guys in Cleveland were a little less sissy then this!!! Brown deserved to get his *** whooped on. First of all, he is NOT anyone special. So if the bouncer says take your hat off... take the effin hat off. second, if he wants to dress like a gangster, act like a gangster, then why the eff is he snitching to the cops and suing the bouncers?!
> 
> What a punk.
> 
> LBJ is the ONLY reason anyone on your team gets ANY love from ANYONE. *Without Bron, your team is a joke.*


 This coming from a Blazers fan? lol

Why don't we wait to see if any charges are filed. If the Brown did something like punch a guy without provocation you know there will be a lawsuit filed. If they don't then that's strong evidence that some bouncer was simply acting like an ***. Brown's a good kid and there's nothing in there saying he was drunk or whatever so wait to pass judgement till more facts come out


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> there's no way the bouncers attacked him because he was wearing a hat. there had to be more to it than that. they probably told him to take the hat off(and may not have been very nice about it) and then he probably got mad and argued with them and a fight broke out from there. i doubt these charges amount to much especially if both sides are trying to press charges.


I know you're assuming the best but I've seen firsthand bouncers acting disgraceful and aggresive. If Brown was in fact targeted by an immature bouncer (or two), I wouldn't be shocked. It amazes me why some people can't fathom the idea that some bouncers are complete jerks who don't deserve their jobs. If nothing else, Hughes was a witness and unless he says Brown started a fight, there's a witness right there that could say, "Yeah, that bouncer was acting crazy."


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

remy23 said:


> I know you're assuming the best but I've seen firsthand bouncers acting disgraceful and aggresive. If Brown was in fact targeted by an immature bouncer (or two), I wouldn't be shocked. It amazes me why some people can't fathom the idea that some bouncers are complete jerks who don't deserve their jobs. If nothing else, Hughes was a witness and unless he says Brown started a fight, there's a witness right there that could say, "Yeah, that bouncer was acting crazy."


no i've seen plenty of ******* bouncers. i didn't stay that brown necessarily started the fight, but there is absolutely no way that a bouncer just walked up and hit him because he was wearing a hat.

like i said, i would assume is this situation that a bouncer probably told him to take off the hat and was an *** about it. brown thinking he was entitled to wear the hat then probably got mad and argued with the guy(either not knowing the rule or because players had worn them before or just because the guy was an ***). then somewhere in there, a fight started. i'm not saying it was brown's fault, but for it to have happened he definitely had to play some role in it.


----------

